# Waiting for spare parts



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

We Clubadria have a meeting with adria next week at the NEC if anyone with a Adria is awaiting spare parts or warranty parts that have taken more than two months,if you would like to email us regarding your problem then we will speak to Adria for you,please try and keep it legal as we will print of your comments,and hopefuly you wil be proud of your Adria.
([email protected])

Regards
David


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that. I have sent an email. I wondered if Adria could apply some pressure on Fiat to sort out the windscreen scuttle problem. Many would be purchasers are wary of buying a Fiat based motorhome due to this problem


----------

